# Drotto boat catch and release.



## Wallijig (Feb 23, 2016)

I got my Drotto boat catch and release installed on my shorelines trailer with 2016 Lund 1775 proguide boat yesterday can not wait to use it. Looks pretty slick and save a lot of hassle at dock. 
Anyone else use these?


----------



## Jim (Feb 24, 2016)

What is it and what's it's purpose?


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 24, 2016)

it is an automatic latch. drive onto trailer and it locks around the bow eye automatically. flip the lever to unlock for launching.


----------



## Wallijig (Feb 24, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=Ls-fCG40Hsk


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 24, 2016)

i almost got one when i had my boat since i was always by my self.


----------

